# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > خبر: قویترین نرم افزار ریاضی ایرانی (نمودار)

## golbafan

با سلام
سال 83 یک تصمیم بزرگ گرفتم و اون هم این بود که یک نرم افزار قوی در ریاضیات بنویسم که قابل مقایسه با maple و mathematica باشه. البته هنوز نتونستم به هدفم برسم چراکه با اینکه شبانه روز دارم کار میکنم ولی من فقط یک نفرم و اونها تیم های هزار نفره دارند ولی نا امید نشده و نمیشم و تا الان هم این نرم افزار تونسته خیلی جاها اول باشه.
البته هدف من این نیست که اونو بفروشم و قصد دارم بعد از اتمام به صورت سورس باز بزارم تا بیشتر پیشرفت کنه.
بگذریم.

و اما در مورد نمودار: این نرم افزار قادر به حل خیلی از مسائل عددی است و نیتونه فاکتوریل های بسیار بزرگ را با تابع gfact که خودم اونو بدست آوردم GolbafanFACTorial محاسبه کنه علاوه بر اینها قادر به انواع مشتق گیری هاست و میتونه توابع 2 و 2.5 و 3 و 4 بعدی رو رسم کنه و حتی قابلیت ساحت توابع متغیر رو به صورت انیمیشین داره.
حاوی محاسبات ماتریسی و آماریه و اخیرا دارم شبکه های عصبی و الگوریتم ژنتیک رو به اون اضافه میکنم.
بقیه قابلیت ها رو خودتون ملاحظه کنید:

دموی نگارش دوم (ناکامل)
http://rapidshare.com/files/237098933/n2setup.exe

----------


## golbafan

با سلام
اینهم چند تصویر از نگارشهای اول تا سوم

----------


## amirjalili

خسته نباشید.. میتونم بپرسم با چه زبانی نوشته شده؟

----------


## golbafan

با ngtd نوشتم

----------


## golbafan

سلام
ngtd=دلفی

----------


## amirjalili

با سلام..

آفرین و خسته نباشید خدمت شما.

دوست عزیز به نظر من یه فکری به حال فروشش بکنید. البته در کشوری که بهترین نرم افزار ها رو میشه با 2000 تومان خرید شاید این کار کمی سخت باشه اما به نظرم میاد دانشگاه ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی این کار رو انجام بدن..

این کار شما ارزش داره و به نظر من میشه به جز ایران در کشور های دیگری که باید بابت نرم افزار قیمت واقعیش رو پرداخت کنن این نرم افزار رو فروخت(البته با قیمت مناسب تر تا توجیه داشته باشه).

به هر حال خسته نباشید.

----------


## golbafan

> به نظر من میشه به جز ایران در کشور های دیگری که باید بابت نرم افزار قیمت واقعیش رو پرداخت کنن این نرم افزار رو فروخت


سلام دوست عزیز
از حسن نظر شما متشکرم.
متاسفانه در خارج از ایران هم فعلا نمیشه اونو فروخت چراکه سیستم اونجا اولا سرمایه زیادی میخواد و بعد هم باید یک شرکت معتبر برای انجام این کار وجود داشته باشه و مسائلی مثل گارانتی و حقوق مشتری به میون میاد که البته توی ایران(صنایع کامپیوتر) این چیزا معنا نداره.

فقط تنها کاری که میشه کرد اینه که اگه چیز جدیدی نسبت به نرم افزارهای کنونی داشته باشه میشه سورس اون رو به یکس از شرکت های خارجی مثل maple یا matlab فروخت

----------


## golbafan

این تاپیک رو حذف کنم؟؟؟

----------


## danyalyyy

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید. برنامه شما رو دیدم و مشخص بود که روش کار کردید. من یک برنامه دیگه دیدم که ایرانی ها نوشتن البته اون یک برنامه با اهداف آموزشی بود و قدرت زیادی هم داشت اگه دروغ نباشه کم از Maple هم نداشت شاید بخندید ولی من آدرس سایتش را براتون می گذارم
http://www.GoharArya.com

 :متفکر:

----------


## golbafan

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید. برنامه شما رو دیدم و مشخص بود که روش کار کردید. من یک برنامه دیگه دیدم که ایرانی ها نوشتن البته اون یک برنامه با اهداف آموزشی بود و قدرت زیادی هم داشت اگه دروغ نباشه کم از Maple هم نداشت شاید بخندید ولی من آدرس سایتش را براتون می گذارم
> http://www.GoharArya.com


سلام
اول جساراتا عرض میکنم maple را دقیقتر نگاه کنید
من عمری را با maple و mathematica سپری کردم و با اونا کاملا آشنا هستم ولی این برنامه شاید یک درصد کارهای اونا رو بکنه

با این حال
برنامه بسیار جالبی برای حل معادلات بود ولی در مورد رسم توابع چیز تازه ای نداشت که بشه بهش مباهات کرد در حالی که برنامه *نمودار* چیز زیادی برای حل معادلات نداره ولی همونطور که *از اسمش پیداست* برای رسم توابع و به حرکت در آوردن اونها استفاده میشه و به جرات میگم که در ایران نظیر نداره

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

سلام 
دوست عزیز، بنده تنها از عکس هایی که قرار داره بودین، متوجه شدم که کار تمیزی انجام دادین ولی فایل نصبی Demo شما ویروسی (*Virus.Win32.Parite.b*) بود و باید به این حداقل ها دقت کنید، شما که اینقدر زحمت کشیدی، یه وقتی هم روی Setup یا ویروس یابی فایلهاتون میذاشتین والا کل کار میره زیر سوال ...
در ضمن منظوزتون از 4 بعدی یا 2.5 بعدی رو متوجه نشدم، یعنی نمودارها قابلیت حرکت و رفتار موجی دارند یا ؟ به هر صورت خسته نباشید...

----------


## Mahmood_M

با سلام ...
کار خوب و با ارزشیه ...
مشخصه که زحمت زیادی براش کشیده شده ...
به عنوان یک انتقاد تنها ضعفی که فعلا دیدم Editor برنامه هست ، اگه بتونید یک Syntax هم براش بزارید و ویرایشگر رو کمی قویتر کنید ، مطمئن باشید طرفدار پیدا خواهد کرد ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## danyalyyy

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوست عزیز. از اینکه شما عمری رو با Maple و ... کار کردید در آن شکی نیست اما خدمت شما گفتم یک نرم افزار با اهداف آموزشی. از اینکه فرمودید در رسم حرف تازه ای نداشت پیشنهاد می کنم به موارد زیر توجه بفرمایید.
1- داشتن رسم تحلیلی که در هیچکدام از نرم افزارهای خارجی وجود ندارد

2- رسم دقیق توابع جزء صحیح - اینکه نرم افزار نمودار قویترین رسم را دارد با شما موافق نیستم برای مثال تابع floor(x) را بصورت صحیحی نمایش نمی دهد ولی در نرم افزار استاد توابع گسسته به درستی رسم می شوند 
مثال
x^3-floor(x^2)
رسم استاد
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Edris/Desktop/2nemoodar.jpg[/IMG]
البته در نمودار خودتان رسم کنید تا متوجه شوید

اینکه فرمودید یک دهم کارهای Maple رو انجام نمی دهد باز با شما موافق نیستم برای آگاهی شما لینک زیر را می فرستم تا برتریهای این نرم افزار نسبت به Maple مشخص شود.
http://www.gohararya.com/download/os...aple%20PDF.rar
ممنون و متشکرم

----------


## golbafan

با سلام و تشکر فراوان
 من خیلی دوست دارم با دست اندر کاران این برنامه صحبت کنم تا برنامه هامونو روی هم بریزیم و ازش یک چیز بهتر در بیاریم

اما اول پاسخ شما:




> داشتن رسم تحلیلی که در هیچکدام از نرم افزارهای خارجی وجود ندارد


پس لطفا یک نگاهی به Mathematica6 , Maple11 , Mupad4.5 , 




> اینکه فرمودید یک دهم کارهای Maple رو انجام نمی دهد باز با شما موافق نیستم برای آگاهی شما لینک زیر را می فرستم تا برتریهای این نرم افزار نسبت به Maple مشخص شود.


فکرشو بکنید اگر maple ای ها میخواستند برتریهاشونو بگن چی باید میگفتن؟

راستی این توابع (رسم شده توسط نمودار) رو هم میتونه رسم کنه?




متشکرم

----------


## golbafan

> با سلام ...
> کار خوب و با ارزشیه ...
> مشخصه که زحمت زیادی براش کشیده شده ...
> به عنوان یک انتقاد تنها ضعفی که فعلا دیدم Editor برنامه هست ، اگه بتونید یک Syntax هم براش بزارید و ویرایشگر رو کمی قویتر کنید ، مطمئن باشید طرفدار پیدا خواهد کرد ...
> 
> موفق باشید ...



سلام

در نسخه آخری داره این مسائل حل میشه

https://barnamenevis.org/attach...2&d=1244361002

----------


## milad386

> با سلام و تشکر فراوان
>  من خیلی دوست دارم با دست اندر کاران این برنامه صحبت کنم تا برنامه هامونو روی هم بریزیم و ازش یک چیز بهتر در بیاریم
> 
> اما اول پاسخ شما:
> 
> پس لطفا یک نگاهی به Mathematica6 , Maple11 , Mupad4.5 , 
> 
> فکرشو بکنید اگر maple ای ها میخواستند برتریهاشونو بگن چی باید میگفتن؟
> 
> ...


با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید

دوست عزیز من maple 11 رو دارم و باهاش تا حدودی کار کردم ولی تا حالا با رسم تحلیلی برخورد نکردم. میشه لطف کنید اسم تابعی که این کار رو انجام میده رو بگید؟ ممنون میشم. فکر میکنم پایه رسم تحلیلی اینه که یک حل کننده قوی وجود داشته باشه مثلا برای محاسبه نقاط بحرانی باید یه معادله حل کرد. خوب اگه اونجوری که شما میفرمایین maple رسم تحلیلی داره باید حل تحلیلی هم داشته باشه. من حداقل حل تحلیلی تاحالا از maple ندیدم ولی ظاهرا این برنامه حل تحلیلی هم داره. اگه مقاله ای که دوست عزیزمون danyalyyy در مورد این برنامه بهش اشاره کردن رو مطالعه کرده باشید حتما متوجه شدید که حتی معادلات مثلثاتی رو به صورت کامل یعنی با ضریب k نشون میده اونم بصورت تشریحی! 

 در مورد برنامه ریاضی استاد  یه نکته خیلی جالبه! من با چند تا از دوستام صحبت کردم و ازشون نظر خواستم. به نظر میرسه که این شرکت مدت زیادی از تاسیسش نمیگذره. فکر کنم حداکثر 2 یا 3 سالی بیشتر نیست که تاسیس شده چون قبلا ندیدم چنین نرم افزاری رو و دوستامم ندیدن قبلا، اما maple و سازندگانش اگه اشتباه نکنم بیشتر از 27 سال هست که دارن روش کار میکنن. اینکه فرمودید "فکرشو بکنید اگر maple ای ها میخواستند برتریهاشونو بگن چی باید میگفتن؟" فکر میکنم این مقایسه تا حدودی نا عادلانه باشه! شما فکرشو بکنین اگه دست اندر کاران این برنامه ایرانی 27 سال روی برنامشون کار کنن چی در میاد! من فکر میکنم که با توجه به اینکه سازندگانش میگن که در حد دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی هست، برای مقطع دبیرستان خیلی عالی ساخته شده. دوستمون danyalyyy یه برنامه آموزشی رو معرفی کرده و فکر میکنم این برنامه درصورتی که ازش حمایت بشه بتونه در زمینه آموزش موثر باشه و حتی بتونه در عرصه نرم افزاری خودشو تو دنیا مطرح کنه!

در مورد اینکه آیا میتونه توابع سه بعدی رو رسم کنه ظاهرا نمیتونه ولی فکر نمیکنم رسم توابع سه بعدی جزء درسهای مقطع دبیرستان باشه از طرفی رسم سه بعدی یه مبحث عددی هست و همونطوری که مطلع هستید مبحث محاسبات سمبلیکی خیلی پیچیده تر هست. برای رسم سه بعدی سورسهای زیادی توی اینترنت هست که من خودم ازشون استفاده میکنم مثلا 
*http://www.codeproject.com/KB/openGL/ntgraph3d_atl.aspx*
با این حساب فکر نمیکنم با وجود چنین سورسهایی که توی اینترنت مجانی هم هست ساخت بخش رسم سه بعدی زیاد سخت باشه. به عبارت دیگه سازندگان برنامه استاد اگه میخواستن حتما میتونستن این قسمت رو هم بگنجونن. من نمیخوام نرم افزار یا کار شما رو زیر سوال ببرم بلکه مخالف اینم که بخوایم یه نرم افزار ایرانی رو زیر سوال ببریم یا بکوبیم. بنظر بنده باید ازشون حمایت بشه. 

متشکرم و امیدوارم موفق باشید.

----------


## golbafan

با سلام و احترام




> دوست عزیز من maple 11 رو دارم و باهاش تا حدودی کار کردم ولی تا حالا با رسم تحلیلی برخورد نکردم. میشه لطف کنید اسم تابعی که این کار رو انجام میده رو بگید؟ ممنون میشم. فکر میکنم پایه رسم تحلیلی اینه که یک حل کننده قوی وجود داشته باشه مثلا برای محاسبه نقاط بحرانی باید یه معادله حل کرد. خوب اگه اونجوری که شما میفرمایین maple رسم تحلیلی داره باید حل تحلیلی هم داشته باشه. من حداقل حل تحلیلی تاحالا از maple ندیدم ولی ظاهرا این برنامه حل تحلیلی هم داره. اگه مقاله ای که دوست عزیزمون danyalyyy در مورد این برنامه بهش اشاره کردن رو مطالعه کرده باشید حتما متوجه شدید که حتی معادلات مثلثاتی رو به صورت کامل یعنی با ضریب k نشون میده اونم بصورت تشریحی!


1- عزیز دل هر برنامه ای که بتونه مشتق و انتگرال بگیره و معادله حل کنه پس میتونه رسم تحلیلی داشته باشه.
2- نرم افزار استاد یک برنامه آموزشیه برای همین راح حل مسائل رو میده و برنامه هایی هم که خدمتتون لیست کردم (نه تنها maple) بالاخره برای حل معادلات راه حلی میرن که در صورت نیاز میتونسنت اونو چاپ کنن ولی چون اونا مخصوص آموزش نیستند بلکه مخصوص حل معادلات و تحقیقات ریاضی هستند خیلی عمیقتر ریاضی رو بررسی کردن

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematica
http://www.deskeng.com/articles/aaajnd.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple_software

*قویترین نرم افزار جهان در ریاضیات کماکان Mathematica  میباشد:
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=N(pi%2C1000)
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sin(x)
**http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sin(x)
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=int(sqrt(sin(x))%2Cx)
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sqrt(sin(x))
*

*قدرت تحلیل یک نرم افزار ریاضی رو با توانایی اون در حل انتگرال و معادلات دیفرانسیل  و همینطور تعداد ارقام با معنی می سنجند نه با توانایی نشان دادن راه حلی که رفته اند.
که در این بین maple خوبه و Mathematica عالیه (بدست اوردن اعداد با بینهایت(فیزیکی) رقم اعشار تا جایی که سیستم جواب بده)
نرم افزار استاد متاسفانه نمیتونه دیفرانسیل حل کنه و در انتگرال ضعیفه (مثلا حل انتگرال رادیکال سینوس x) و (یاحتی سینوس رادیکال x) در حالی که دیدم در مقاله ای که نویسندگان این برنامه نوشتن برنامه خودشون رو خیلی  خیلی قویتر از همه نشون دادن و این دقیقا همون چیزیه که جلوی پیشرفت رو میگیره و ما رو همیشه در بازارهای جهانی (به عبارتی قال میزاره)*
 
اگر برنامه ای 10 تار کار بکنه راحت میشه اونو یاد گرفت و ار همه کاراش استفاده کرد ولی اگر 10000 تا کار باشه چی؟
به شما هم توصیه میکنم maple و مخصوصا Mathematica رو عمیقا مطالعه کنید
توی help میتونی جوابتو بگیری و رسم های تحلیلی رو پیدا کنی 

این دو نرم افزار دارای یک زبان برنامه نویسی خاص خودشون میباشند که در استاد موجود نیست وهمین کار رو برای مبتدی ها مشکل میکنه. در استاد باید یک تابع برای رسم تحلیلی بدی و اون رسم میکنه ولی
برای رسم تحلیلی در maple و mathematica  باید چند خطی هم برنامه بنویسی و این نه تنها یک ضعف نیست بلکه قدرت اونا رو نشون میده چون اونا از یک سری عناصر ساده این جوابو میدن
مثلا maple با همان تابع plot که رسم معمولی داره / با همونم رسم تحلیلی میکنه ولی باید چند خطی براش بنویسی
توی راهنماش میتونی مثالای زیادی پیدا کنی
نگو نیست چون من دیدمش و برای نوشتن نمودار خیلی از نرم افزارهای ریاضی رو خوردم!!!




> در مورد برنامه ریاضی استاد  یه نکته خیلی جالبه! من با چند تا از دوستام صحبت کردم و ازشون نظر خواستم. به نظر میرسه که این شرکت مدت زیادی از تاسیسش نمیگذره. فکر کنم حداکثر 2 یا 3 سالی بیشتر نیست که تاسیس شده چون قبلا ندیدم چنین نرم افزاری رو و دوستامم ندیدن قبلا، اما maple و سازندگانش اگه اشتباه نکنم بیشتر از 27 سال هست که دارن روش کار میکنن. اینکه فرمودید "فکرشو بکنید اگر maple ای ها میخواستند برتریهاشونو بگن چی باید میگفتن؟" فکر میکنم این مقایسه تا حدودی نا عادلانه باشه! شما فکرشو بکنین اگه دست اندر کاران این برنامه ایرانی 27 سال روی برنامشون کار کنن چی در میاد! من فکر میکنم که با توجه به اینکه سازندگانش میگن که در حد دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی هست، برای مقطع دبیرستان خیلی عالی ساخته شده. دوستمون danyalyyy یه برنامه آموزشی رو معرفی کرده و فکر میکنم این برنامه درصورتی که ازش حمایت بشه بتونه در زمینه آموزش موثر باشه و حتی بتونه در عرصه نرم افزاری خودشو تو دنیا مطرح کنه!


من همیشه نبوغ ایرانی رو ستایش کردم و هیچ وقت نمیگم کار اینان بی ارزشه ولی جواب من به دوستمون حاکی از این بود که maple و استاد اصلا قابل قیاس نیستند چون کارشون متفاوته
در ثانی اکر این برنامه میخواد در دنیا مطرح بشه باید از اعداد لاتین استفاده کنه
(البته فکر کنم بتونه)




> در مورد اینکه آیا میتونه توابع سه بعدی رو رسم کنه ظاهرا نمیتونه ولی فکر نمیکنم رسم توابع سه بعدی جزء درسهای مقطع دبیرستان باشه از طرفی رسم سه بعدی یه مبحث عددی هست و همونطوری که مطلع هستید مبحث محاسبات سمبلیکی خیلی پیچیده تر هست. برای رسم سه بعدی سورسهای زیادی توی اینترنت هست که من خودم ازشون استفاده میکنم مثلا 
> *http://www.codeproject.com/KB/openGL/ntgraph3d_atl.aspx*
> با این حساب فکر نمیکنم با وجود چنین سورسهایی که توی اینترنت مجانی هم هست ساخت بخش رسم سه بعدی زیاد سخت باشه. به عبارت دیگه سازندگان برنامه استاد اگه میخواستن حتما میتونستن این قسمت رو هم بگنجونن. من نمیخوام نرم افزار یا کار شما رو زیر سوال ببرم بلکه مخالف اینم که بخوایم یه نرم افزار ایرانی رو زیر سوال ببریم یا بکوبیم. بنظر بنده باید ازشون حمایت بشه.


این پاراگرافتون دلمو شکست مخصوصا که گفتی سورس های مفتی زیادی هست
چرا؟
چون میتونستم از OGL استفاده کنم ولی میخواستم برنامه من کاملا ایرانی باشه
*من 420 هزار خط برنامه نوشتم و برای رسم منحنی ها فقط از Tpaint و canvas استفاده کردم*
بدون استفاده از کامپوننت های شرکت های دیگه برای گرافیک یک موتور جدید ساختم در حالی که حتم دارم استاد از OGL یا کامپوننتهای بر پایه OGL استفاده کرده




> با این حساب فکر نمیکنم با وجود چنین سورسهایی که توی اینترنت مجانی هم هست ساخت بخش رسم سه بعدی زیاد سخت باشه.


متاسفم چون
*من به هیچ وجه استاد رو که یک برنامه خوب ایرانیه زیر سوال نبردم در حالی که شما نمودار رو که کاملا بومیه با این حرفتون زیر سوال بردین!*

----------


## soltani2929

سلام آقای گلبافان
نرم افزارتونو دیدم و واقعا جالب بود 
باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که من مدتها بود فکر نمیکردم بشه یک روزی توی این مملکت ازین برنامه ها نوشت ولی بادیدن برنامه شما و برنامه استاد امیدوار شدم
ولی چیزی که باعث شد من به این تاپیک جواب بدم این بود که دیدم بعد از سالها برنامه نویسی هنوز قدرت نوشتن این برنامه ها رو ندارم (نه تنها خودم بلکه دیگر اعضای شرکت من هم همینطور)

از شما دعوت میکنم در صورت تمایل با ما همکاری نموده و اگر هم مایل بودید میتونیم سورس این برنامه رو با قیمتی که شما میگید بخریم
لطفا به من پیغام خصوصی بزنید.

----------


## golbafan

> سلام آقای گلبافان
> نرم افزارتونو دیدم و واقعا جالب بود 
> باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که من مدتها بود فکر نمیکردم بشه یک روزی توی این مملکت ازین برنامه ها نوشت ولی بادیدن برنامه شما و برنامه استاد امیدوار شدم
> ولی چیزی که باعث شد من به این تاپیک جواب بدم این بود که دیدم بعد از سالها برنامه نویسی هنوز قدرت نوشتن این برنامه ها رو ندارم (نه تنها خودم بلکه دیگر اعضای شرکت من هم همینطور)
> از شما دعوت میکنم در صورت تمایل با ما همکاری نموده و اگر هم مایل بودید میتونیم سورس این برنامه رو با قیمتی که شما میگید بخریم
> لطفا به من پیغام خصوصی بزنید.


با سلام
متشکرم از نظرتون

----------


## amir_alaki

با سلام
خسته نباشین ،کار جالب و ارزشمندی انجام دادین فقط من 2 تا سوال دارم:
1- اینکه آیا نرم افزار شما عملیات رو از طریق مستقیم حل می کنه؟مثلا در بحث محاسبات اعداد اول برای تست اعداد اول از چه روشی استفاده کردین؟
2-آیا عمدا نحوه نوشتن دستورات گرافیکی نرم افزارتون، با هم متفاوته؟آخه تو این تصاویر هر سه با هم فرق دارن یکی مثل Maple یکی دیگه مثل Mathematica ؟

ممنون

----------


## shask00l

سلام . تبریک میگم نرم افزار خوب و تمیزی از آب در اومده . انشا الله کاملتر هم میشه.

بهتر بود به همراه فایل نصب چنتا sample هم از جنبه های مختلف و گوشه های کار میزاشتین . اینطوری خیلی بهتر بود . خلاصه هیچکس مثل طراح یه نرم افزار با نقاط قوت کارش آشنا نیست .

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## golbafan

> با سلام
> خسته نباشین ،کار جالب و ارزشمندی انجام دادین فقط من 2 تا سوال دارم:
> 1- اینکه آیا نرم افزار شما عملیات رو از طریق مستقیم حل می کنه؟مثلا در بحث محاسبات اعداد اول برای تست اعداد اول از چه روشی استفاده کردین؟
> 2-آیا عمدا نحوه نوشتن دستورات گرافیکی نرم افزارتون، با هم متفاوته؟آخه تو این تصاویر هر سه با هم فرق دارن یکی مثل Maple یکی دیگه مثل Mathematica ؟
> 
> ممنون


1- عمليات از طريق مستقيم ؟ نميدونم چيه

2- نحوه نوشتن دستورات يكسان است ولي ميتوان تنظيماتي را براي فرم گرافيكي لحاظ كرد

----------


## habibb

حذف شد..................

----------


## golbafan

بعد 5 سال !!!!!!!!

نسخه جدید با قابلیت پردازش صوت و محاسبات ماتریسی:

----------


## golbafan

محاسبات سیمبلیک

----------


## golbafan

ضبط صوت رسم و پردازش

----------


## golbafan

محاسبات با اعداد زیاد

----------


## golbafan

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...F%D8%A7%D8%B1)

----------


## golbafan

تولید نمودارهای چهاربعدی:
سه تا از ابعاد فضایی بوده ویکیشون بصورت رنگ نمایش داده میشه که میتونه مثلا به عنوان دما یا چگالی هم باشه

----------


## ebrahim.rayatparvar

مهندس جان خسته نباشی
کار خیلی بزرگی میکنین و به خصوص که می خواین زمانی که تمامش کردین به صورت openSource بزارید که خیلی اعجیبه اونم این برنامه  به این بزرگی و خوبی که خیلی خیلی ارزشمنده.
آرزوی موفقیت برای شما دارم.

----------


## golbafan

> می خواین زمانی که تمامش کردین به صورت openSource بزارید که خیلی اعجیبه


سلام
نگرش من در این مورد متفاوته. من علاقه مند هستم که نقش نمودار بین نرم افزارهای ریاضی بتونه مثل لینوکس باشه بین سیستم عامل ها
{برخلاف برنامه نویسان اندروید در ایران که هرچی مینویسن رو پولی میزارن توی بازار}

یک سری از برنامه های اپن سورسم رو توی این تاپیک گزاشتم:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...84%D9%81%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%D9%8A%D9%83

----------


## behzadkhan

با سلام

دوست عزیز

من برنامه را دانلود و استفاده نکردم.

آیا برنامه شما چند زبانه هست؟

یعنی می تواند زبان منوها مثلا به فارسی و ... تغییر کند.

آیا امکان راست چین و چپ چین تمام بخش ها وجود دارد؟

================================================

ما خوشحال می شویم اگر کمی از کدهای برنامه خودتان را با توضیحات پست کنید.

برای اینکه بدانیم شما به چه شکلی کدنویسی می کنید  و به چه شکلی این چهارصد و خورده ای کد را به هم ارتباط می دهید.

برای من خیلی جالب هست.

من خودم نهایت با بیست یا سی هزار خط کد سروکار داشتم.

واقعا مدیریت این کدها سخت هست.

مگر اینکه یک داکیومنت قوی داشته باشد.

لطفا درباره این موارد بیشتر توضیح دهید.

==================================================  =====================

به عنوان یک برنامه نویس تازه کار

به خاطر این همه زمانی که فقط برای نوشتن این کدها صرف کردید صمیمانه تشکر می نمایم 

و 

به شما تبریک عرض می دارم.

حالا برای بقیه مواردش که دیگه بماند.

با تشکر

----------


## golbafan

سلام *behzadkhan* عزیز
برنامه فعلا فقط به زبان اینگلیسی هست
ولی خب اینترفیس رو میشه براحتی فارسی و راست چین کرد.
دلفی این قابلیت (راست چین شدن) رو براحتی در اختیار قرار میده
همچنین در دلفی ابزارهایی برای ایجاد نرم افزار چند زبانه وجود داره

اما تمرکز اصلی من در این پروژه روی مسایل مربوط به ریاضیات کاربردی، جبر، آنالیز عددی و ... هست
همچنین مواردی مثل پردازش سیگنال (بخصوص در زمینه صوت) و پردازش تصویر 

در نسخه اخیر تغییرات خیلی زیاد شده و مجبور شدم کلی از کدها رو بازنویسی کنم
چرا که در نسخ قبلی متغیر های من از نوع عدد بودند ولی در نسخه جدید تمام متغیرها ماتریس و یا وکتور هستند (مشابه matlab)

همونطور که اشاره کردین این پروژه همراه با ایجاد یک داکیومنت بطور موازی پیش میره 
چون در این ده یازده سالی که مشغولش هستم خیلی وقت ها لازم بوده فلش بک بزنم به گذشته و مواردی رو تغییر بدم

--

برای کدنویسی علاوه بر داشتن داکیومنت، باید کلاسها و توابع رو بخوبی طبقه بندی و دسته بندی کرده و در فایل ها و پوشه های مجزا بزارید
مهم نیست چند خط برنامه نوشته بشه! مهم نظم در کار هست

----------


## behzadkhan

با سلام

دوست عزیز

آفرین. آفرین

ولی نشد دیگه.

==============================================

گاهی اوقات برای هر کسی پیش می آید که می خواهد درباره مشکلات کاری که مشغول به انجام آن هست درد و دل کند.

اما کسی را پیدا نمی کند

اصلا شما فرض کن یکی پاش شکسته وقتی با بقیه درد و دل می کند هیچ کس متوجه نمی شه . فقط کسی که پاش شکسته متوجه می شود.

اینا را برای چی به شما می گم:

شما در ساخت پروژه تان به مشکلات بسیار برخورد کرده اید و خیلی ها را حل و خیلی ها را هم نتوانسته اید حل کنید.

به نظرم شما یا در همین تاپیک یا تاپیک جداگانه ای می توانید به ما بگویید که در ساخت یک پروژه ای با این وسعت به چه مشکلاتی برخورد کرده اید.

چه جوری آن ها را حل کرده اید

و خیلی موارد دیگر.

به نظر من این ها خیلی بیشتر از ارائه یک سورس کد می تونه به یک برنامه نویسی و یا یک تحلیل گر کمک کند.

ببینید مثلا من تا حالا با دستگاه اسکنر کار نکرده بودم، پس باید دنبال کسی می گشتم که این کار را قبلا انجام داده بود خوب من هیچ کس جز آقا/خانم اینترنت را پیدا نکردم.

اما بعض مسائل هست که براحتی کسی جوابت را نمی ده و زبان انگلیسی هم بلد نباشی نمی تونی از اینترنت استفاده کنم.

اینجاست که ما می توانیم از کمک برنامه نویسان چون شما استفاده کنیم.

ببینید فرضا برای حذف و اضافه و بروزرسانی یک جدول همه از یک دستور استفاده می کنند و دستور دیگه وجود ندارد اما هر کسی به یک نحوی از اون دستور استفاده می کند.

و

اینجاست که فرق یک برنامه نویس آماتور با حرفه ای تمیز داده می شود.

بگذارید اینطوری به شما مثال بزنم تا متوجه شوید فرق یک نانوا تازه کار با یک استاد نانوا در چه چیزی هست وسایل و مواد اولیشون که یکی هست پس فرقشون تو چیه؟

==================================================  ==================================================  =======


راستش برای من تعجب آور بود که شما سورس کدهای برنامه هاتون را در اختیار بقیه قرار دادید.

اما

چیزی که مرا ناراحت کرد تعداد نظرات و تشکر ها نسبت به کار شما بود.

عجیبه که همه ما به دنبال سورس های آماده هستیم و حاظریم حتی بابتشان پول بدهیم.

پس چرا

وقتی یک لقمه حاضر و آماده وجود دارد آن طور که باید و شاید از پست شما در ارائه سورس کدها استقبال نشد.

آیا بدردشون نخورد؟



من فکر می کنم به خاطر این هست که کسی حاظر نیست به خودش زحمت بده که آن سورس ها را کند و کاو کند.

اما چرا؟

خوب دنبال جواب این چرا نیستم.

========================================

چرا دارم این موارد را به شخص شما می گم؟

چون متوجه شدم و احساس کردم که شما واقعا دوست دارید که به بقیه هم صنفی های خود کمک کنید و شرایطی را بوجود بیاورید که آن ها دیگر با این مشکلات که موجب سوختن زمانشان و عمرشان مواجه نشوند.

خوب حالا

اگر قرار هست کسایی مثل من از شما یاد بگیرند.

می خواهم بگویم که این موارد با به ما بگوید.

==================================================  =

فرضا یک یا چند تاپیک باز کنید و تمام مشکلاتی را که در همین پروژه با آن برخورد کرد و اینکه چه جوری حلشان کردید را در اختیار ما قرار بدهید.

و

در آینده آن ها را به پادکست صوتی تبدیل کنید.

==================================================  ====

امیدوارم متوجه منظور شده باشید.

با تشکر

----------


## Desaghi

آیا از کتابخانه های ریاضی دیگری هم استفاده شده یا همه را از اول خودتان پیاده سازی کردید؟

----------


## golbafan

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز
> آفرین. آفرین
> ولی نشد دیگه.
> گاهی اوقات برای هر کسی پیش می آید که می خواهد درباره مشکلات کاری که مشغول به انجام آن هست درد و دل کند.
> اما کسی را پیدا نمی کند
> اصلا شما فرض کن یکی پاش شکسته وقتی با بقیه درد و دل می کند هیچ کس متوجه نمی شه . فقط کسی که پاش شکسته متوجه می شود.
> اینا را برای چی به شما می گم:
> شما در ساخت پروژه تان به مشکلات بسیار برخورد کرده اید و خیلی ها را حل و خیلی ها را هم نتوانسته اید حل کنید.
> ...


از حسن نظر شما متشکرم
البته من از کسی انتظار ندارم که تشکر کنه (اصلا دنبال این چیزا نیستم)
اگر فرصت کنم و عمری باقی باشه خاطرات و تجربیات فنی ام رو مستند میکنم

در حال حاظر دارم کتابی در راستای ریاضی کاربردی مینویسم و نمونه های کدهای اجرایی در اون کتاب به زبان C++‎ هست

----------


## golbafan

> آیا از کتابخانه های ریاضی دیگری هم استفاده شده یا همه را از اول خودتان پیاده سازی کردید؟


بله. کتابخانه های مختلفی در این پروژه استفاده شده
کتابخانه ها همگی اپن سورس هستند

برای گرافیک در نسخه 5 به بعد از mathGL استفاده کردم

برای محاسبات عددی از کتابخانه های زیر استفاده شده:
Armadillo 
Blaze
Boost
برای سیگنال پروسسینگ از Susa استفاده شده
بقیه کتابخانه ها رو خودم نوشتم

برای استفاده از کتابخانه ها در دلفی، اونها رو بصورت dll کامپایل کردم

----------


## behzadkhan

> از حسن نظر شما متشکرم
> البته من از کسی انتظار ندارم که تشکر کنه (اصلا دنبال این چیزا نیستم)
> اگر فرصت کنم و عمری باقی باشه خاطرات و تجربیات فنی ام رو مستند میکنم
> 
> در حال حاظر دارم کتابی در راستای ریاضی کاربردی مینویسم و نمونه های کدهای اجرایی در اون کتاب به زبان C++‎‎ هست


با سلام

دوست عزیز

باز هم نشد دیگه.

============================================

ببینیند منظور من از اینکه "تشکر نکردن" چیز دیگری است منظور این نیست که باید این کار را می کردن.

منظور این هست که مثلا شخصی مثل من که در حال طراحی یک نرم افزار هست و در انجام آن به مشکلاتی خورده است حالا در می داند که در نمونه سورس های شما این مشکلات مرتفع شده است.

پس چرا به سراغ سورس های شما نمی رود.

حالا من به دنبال جواب این چرا نیستم.

و اینکه چرا این مسائل را به شما می گم به خاطر این هست که متوجه شدم شما واقعا قصد به اشتراک گذاشتن دانشتان را دارید.

خوب اگر کسی مثل من قرار هست از دانش شما استفاده کند.

جثارت می کند و می گوید که به این شکلی به من دانشت را یاد بده.

اگر هم از نوشته های من ناراحت شدید جرات عذرخواهی از شما را هم دارم.

می خواهم بگویم که برای اینکه بهتر بتوان از این سورس ها استفاده کرد

شما یک کاری انجام دهید:

مثلا بگویید که من برای لاگین کردن به برنامه از این تکنیک استفاده کرد و در سورس برنامه شما باید با این قسمت ها مراجعه بکنید.


============================================

به هر حال حتما شرایط شما این امکان را نمی دهد.

============================================

نظرتان راجع به اینکه یکسری پیشنهاد برای ایجاد تاپیک به شما بدم.

و

شما هر کدام را که خواستید انتخاب کنید و سپس تاپیکش را ایجاد و در آن بحث و گفتگو پیرامون موضوعش انجام شود.

===============================================

با تشکر

----------


## golbafan

دوست عزیز چرا برای گفتن حرف خودتون اینقدر مسایل رو مبهم بیان میکنید؟
اگر سوالی دارید یا مشکلی در برنامه نویسی دارید در یک تاپیک مچزا سوالات خودتون رو بپرسید تا من و بقیه اساتید محترم این سایت جواب بدیم
*اتفاقا ما برای همین عضو این سایت شدیم که جواب شما عزیزان رو بدیم
و از این کار لذت میبریم که ببینیم تونستیم مشکلی رو حل کنیم

*از ما که گذشته اما جوونهای زیادی هستند که با همین سایت ها دارن برنامه نویسی یاد میگیرن
و من امیدوارم (و باعث افتخاره که) بتونم برای ارتقای سطح دانش فنی جوونهای مملکتم قدم بردارم و از خودم مایه بزارم
چون معتقدم در دانشگاههای ما اونطور که باید چیزی یاد نمیدن
پس کسی که واقعا دنبال یادگیری باشه و به اینجور سایت ها سر بزنه انشاالله موفق میشه

----------


## behzadkhan

> دوست عزیز چرا برای گفتن حرف خودتون اینقدر مسایل رو مبهم بیان میکنید؟
> اگر سوالی دارید یا مشکلی در برنامه نویسی دارید در یک تاپیک مچزا سوالات خودتون رو بپرسید تا من و بقیه اساتید محترم این سایت جواب بدیم
> *اتفاقا ما برای همین عضو این سایت شدیم که جواب شما عزیزان رو بدیم
> و از این کار لذت میبریم که ببینیم تونستیم مشکلی رو حل کنیم
> 
> *از ما که گذشته اما جوونهای زیادی هستند که با همین سایت ها دارن برنامه نویسی یاد میگیرن
> و من امیدوارم (و باعث افتخاره که) بتونم برای ارتقای سطح دانش فنی جوونهای مملکتم قدم بردارم و از خودم مایه بزارم
> چون معتقدم در دانشگاههای ما اونطور که باید چیزی یاد نمیدن
> پس کسی که واقعا دنبال یادگیری باشه و به اینجور سایت ها سر بزنه انشاالله موفق میشه


با سلام

دوست عزیز


ازتون عذرخواهی می کنم.

موفق و پیروز باشید

با تشکر

----------


## golbafan

سلام 

دانلود نسخه 3 (تکمیل نیست)
http://uploadboy.me/ulbdt01hnpd6/setupN3.rar
اگر نسخه 3 بعد از نصب اجرا نشد این فایل ها رو بریزید کنار exe اش
http://uploadboy.me/l6038so2jr90/n3DLLs.rar

دانلود نسخه 5 (تکمیل نیست)
http://uploadboy.me/lp481uxpem51/Setup.rar

----------


## Mehr@ban

سلام
به پست جالبی برخوردم و از این همه شور و هیجان و انگیزه خوشحال شدم

امیدوارم که دلسرد نشده باشید و بروز رسانی این برنامه رو در دستور کارتون داشته باشید

----------

